# Broken Briggs & Stratton valve seat



## RVBoyd (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a Briggs & Stratton 18.5 horse OHV Engine # 31P777 type # 0348-E1. The valve seat came loose and lodged in the exhaust valve. I would like to have a new seat pressed in, but I can't find one. I have spent three days searching the internet with no luck. The only source I found is a company that will custom make one for me, but they have a order limit of 6 and the cost will be around $ 60 dollars, then the gasket set and the cost for having it pressed. Anyone have a source, or an idea of what I could do? The seats that I have seen for other models have been around 5 - 10 dollars, which is much more reasonable.


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

Have you check with some of the lawn more repair shops near you


----------



## RVBoyd (Jul 23, 2010)

The local repair shop sent me to the machine shop. The machine shop called their supplier who said they didn't stock that part. They did give a B&S part # which turned out to be the valve seal and not the valve seat. Frustration!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Simplest way out is to replace the head, see if you can get this for a good price> http://cgi.ebay.com/18-5-HP-BRIGGS-STRATTON-HEAD-MOD-31P777-TP-0348-E1-NR-/260639046063


----------



## RVBoyd (Jul 23, 2010)

That's what I am trying to avoid, but I will probably quit fighting and do that. Seems stupid to me that you would make a head with press in seats and then not make the seats available to replace. Oh well! Thanks for the help.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The one or two I have seen the seats came out because the head casting was worn, so without machining the head oversize and producing a oversize seat(remembering is has to be hardened correctly) buying new is probably close to the same cost, That head is still up for $0.99 you can't buy any valve seat for that


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

Is the old seat damage or is it still good ... i have seen them pin seats in place


----------

